# I think my husband is addicted to weed.



## Wendy1

hello everyone,
Im married to husband 4 years now, when i met him 5 years ago he was addicted to cocaine and smoking weed at the same time.But he quit the cocaine about 8 months after we met. He did not tell me he had an addiction at first, he was always having financial problems and moving a lot from place to place. Then i demanded to know what was going on and he tell me his addiction but i stayed with him thinking that i could help him and he would change. i was happy when he quit cocaine and wanted him to quit weed too, but it is being 4 years and im begging him everyday to stop and nothing is happening. He always say he is going to cut it down and then quit it but he is actually smoking more and more everyday. And this is having a toll on us financially, we are always struggling to get by every month. I talk to him how we can not afford to spend money on weed but it seems Im talking to a wall. i feel like he does not care about if we pay our bills or not as long as he is getting his dose. He denies he is addict to weed, he said he is using it because of sport injuries he had 15 years ago. Although, i know he has some back and neck pain i still do not believe he is using weed only for the pain, he is always running around when he is out of weed, sweating like crazy and breathing heavily and he wont sit down until he gets it.He walks hours to friends' houses that he knows smoke weed in order to get weed. He deposited empty envelopes into our accounts and wrote checks to get cash. Is this Normal behavior? He tells me weed is not an addictive substance, but i do not think a normal person does these things if he was not addicted to it. i do not have any knowledge about addictions or mental health but it is so painful for me to sit here and watch. There is no happiness or respect in our house, it is always fighting and angry. Im always angry because of his actions and he thinks im crazy to be angry. I believe he has some mental issues but he is denying that too and not willing to get help. A week ago he went to see a counseller because he has some anger issues and he told the counceller he is anger because he is having problems finding stuff in the houses, because i do not organize things in the house. He did not tell her anything he was doing wrong but it was all my fault that he is angry and having meltdowns, and that makes me angry and hurt. Im in point that i can not take it any longer, im going crazy. Do any one has advice for me? and im sorry guys English is my second language so my writing is not strong.

Thank you all..


----------



## E.McKenna

Weed is not addictive. Sounds like he is mentally ill. Maybe adult ADHD. Substance abuse is often due to attempts to deal with emotional issues and mental illness, which of course can make things worse. It also sounds like he is not very responsible and he is making your life much more difficult. I think he needs to continue counseling, but you are well within your rights to say enough is enough. Just my opinion......

I am so sorry for what you are going through and wish you the best.


----------



## johnnycomelately

Wendy1 said:


> sweating like crazy and breathing heavily and he wont sit down until he gets it












Source: 
Jack E. Henningfield, PhD for NIDA

As you can see from the chart the withdrawal effects of marijuana are negligible and it is less addictive than coffee. It sounds to me like your husband is still using cocaine, or some other hard drug. I'm sorry you are going through this. Good luck.


----------



## richie33

Sounds like coke also.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

My ex surly has a weed addiction, it is addicting. I do agree with the other two posters that his addiction is with an additional drug. 

You can't make him stop and it sounds like your unable to help him. The best thing you can do for yourself is leave and divorce your husband. I'm sorry your here. This will ruin his life and yours. You'll end up homeless with this addiction. You should find meeting with al anon to help you get through this. They will teach you about his behaviors and yours as you are being co dependent. 

Good luck.


----------



## Wendy1

richie33 said:


> Sounds like coke also.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Im 100% sure he is not using coke or any other drugs. He is just using weed way too much to make him numb and i do not understand why he can stop it, its ruining our life and it will for sure ruin his life greatly after i leave.


----------



## Cee Paul

As a former addict who has been clean now for 18 years(completed rehab in 1995 & never went back)I too was addicted to both weed and cocaine, and believe it or not cocaine was the easier of the two to let go of because it's both expensive and was harder for me to get back then. I had a wonderful girlfriend of 3 years back then that I would have probably still been married to today, but around 1992 she was finally FED UP with me and my drug use and left me for good and I can't blame her one bit. Last I heard she moved back to New Jersey and is married to a fireman and has two kids, so I lost a really really good thing in my life because I chose drugs(mainly weed)over her.

So anyone who says that weed is not addictive is 100% incorrect, because it IS addictive to _some_ much like alchohol is addictive but to a lot of people it's NOT no matter how many times they drink it.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

Wendy1 said:


> Im 100% sure he is not using coke or any other drugs. He is just using weed way too much to make him numb and i do not understand why he can stop it, its ruining our life and it will for sure ruin his life greatly after i leave.


I'm so sorry. My ex h never did quit. He's still smoking and 19 years have passed. I didn't want our child together around it and thinking it's okay to smoke it. Smoking weed is against the law here. It's actually a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Wendy1

Cee Paul said:


> As a former addict who has been clean now for 18 years(completed rehab in 1995 & never went back)I too was addicted to both weed and cocaine, and believe it or not cocaine was the easier of the two to let go of because it's both expensive and was harder for me to get back then. I had a wonderful girlfriend of 3 years back then that I would have probably still been married to today, but around 1992 she was finally FED UP with me and my drug use and left me for good and I can't blame her one bit. Last I heard she moved back to New Jersey and is married to a fireman and has two kids, so I lost a really really good thing in my life because I chose drugs(mainly weed)over her.
> 
> So anyone who says that weed is not addictive is 100% incorrect, because it IS addictive to _some_ much like alchohol is addictive but to a lot of people it's NOT no matter how many times they drink it.


I can tell weed is addictive, atleast mentally addictive by the way he acts when he is without it. But he is denying that and its terrible especially when there are kids in the picture.

Thanks all greatly..


----------



## Acoa

Wendy1 said:


> but i stayed with him thinking that i could help him and he would change.


It's a mistake to think you can help him change. He is who he is. He will only stop using if he wants to. You can't make him want to.



Wendy1 said:


> Is this Normal behavior?


For an addict who is currently using? yes. For any normal sane person, no.



Wendy1 said:


> Do any one has advice for me?


You didn't cause his addiction. You can't control it, and you can't change him. Your best bet is to tell him you love him, but you can't watch him destroy his life and drag you down with him. Get a lawyer and see what your best course of action is in filing for divorce. Make it clear to him that if he gets rehab and off of all addictive substances (no drugs or booze of any kind) you would be willing to reconcile. If he refuses or relapses, then follow through. Do you really want to live your life like this? If he refuses to help himself there is nothing you can do for him.


----------



## somethingelse

You knew he was a drug user when you met him. I just wanted to point that out. Because it seems that a lot of people marry someone expecting to perfect them as the relationship goes on. Unless you married him not knowing he did drugs...then that's a different story.

What made you change your mind about his drug using? When he quit using cocaine, was it his decision entirely?


----------



## Cee Paul

When you are smoking weed regularly or using any other drugs you are literally under the "spell" of it, and no matter how much advice you get or what you are endangered of losing that drug will just keep on telling you that......."everything is going to be fine".


----------



## somethingnewmaybe

My wife was addicted. I told her it bothered me in an email before she left and became a WAW. True story.


----------



## Wendy1

somethingelse said:


> You knew he was a drug user when you met him. I just wanted to point that out. Because it seems that a lot of people marry someone expecting to perfect them as the relationship goes on. Unless you married him not knowing he did drugs...then that's a different story.
> 
> What made you change your mind about his drug using? When he quit using cocaine, was it his decision entirely?


 sorry somethingelse about late reply, when i found out about the Coke i went crazy on him and he said he wanted to quit because he was so tired of living the way he was living his life. And the weed thing i didnt know much about, i thought it was like similar to smoking cigs, but knowing that its illegal and it cost so much money i have huge issue with it. And yes it was entirely my fault to marry someone with addictions. so naive and stupid.


----------



## itzachicken

As someone who hasn't smoked weed for over 2 years and use just a little on a fishing trip, I find myself craving t and wanting it daily again. Anyone who says the crap isn't addictive is 100 % wrong. My husband behaves much the same with his pot addiction, only he becomes aggressive. Don't buy into the hype that weed is just a plant and not addictive because it is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tulsy

I was pretty much addicted to smoking weed when I was growing up. Funny how every weed smoker insists it's not addictive, but they are always "jonesing" for the next spliff.

It most definitely IS habit forming, so I'm always amazed at medical charts which say that it isn't. Everyone I know who smokes weed smokes it quite regularly. My brother only smokes on the weekends, but he literally can't wait till Friday to light up that first joint, and the then spend the rest of the weekend "bunning" with his friends. They all do it.

Weed is pretty acceptable these days, and many people don't drink at all, and only smoke weed. They will tell you why it's so much better, but I can't see how filling your lungs with thick smoke is healthy. 

Also, the weed these days is very strong. Often 1 to 3 tokes off of a joint is enough to get someone EXTREMELY high. 1 to 3 beers may not even give you a buzz, and takes much longer for the average person to drink. 

I think it comes down to "everything in moderation". If you drink, you should usually take it easy, don't get pissed drunk all of the time. If you smoke weed, it shouldn't be every day...that is a habit.

I think whatever floats your boat, but in OP's situation, the guy is definitely addicted to smoking weed, and she has enabled him up to this point. If he is spending that much money on it and he doesn't care what she thinks/says, she should 180 and leave him. He's a bum, low-life loser, and he's wasting HER life too.


----------



## Trojan John

Marijuana is not chemically addictive like other drugs. The addiction that forms is psychological and can easily be replaced by anything else (food, caffeine) especially if you're psyioloically wired to addiction. And yes, it is just a plant -- one that has grown and been cultivated by humans since we've had the technology. There is a good book on the science of chemical dependencies whose name escapes me at them moment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tulsy

Trojan John said:


> Marijuana is not chemically addictive like other drugs. *The addiction that forms* is psychological and *can easily be replaced by anything else* (food, caffeine) especially if you're psyioloically wired to addiction. And yes, it is just a plant -- one that has grown and been cultivated by humans since we've had the technology. There is a good book on the science of chemical dependencies whose name escapes me at them moment.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So you do agree that an addiction is formed, regardless of the type of addiction. That is the point...an addiction is formed.

Weed smokers are often lethargic and when you are high, you usually don't get a lot done....maybe clearing a video game level or two.

There are many people who CAN'T easily replace the one addiction with something else.


----------



## Cee Paul

Trojan John said:


> Marijuana is not chemically addictive like other drugs. The addiction that forms is psychological and can easily be replaced by anything else (food, caffeine) especially if you're psyioloically wired to addiction. And yes, it is just a plant -- one that has grown and been cultivated by humans since we've had the technology. There is a good book on the science of chemical dependencies whose name escapes me at them moment.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ehhhhh - 100% wrong, because neither food or a cup of coffee will give you the same high or buzz that some strong marijiuana can. And when we were out of weed on let's say a Saturday night, we could've had a pantry FULL of groceries and 10lbs of coffee or tea and would still be wanting a joint or a few bong hits.


----------



## Dollystanford

It's not physically addictive but it's easy to form a psychological addiction. I probably smoked it every day for 20 years but gave it up overnight. 

Cigarettes not so easy


----------



## Cee Paul

See I am one who will swear up and down that alchohol is NOT addictive and people think I'm crazy, but what I mean by that is that it's NOT addictive to certain people like myself who can have a few drinks here and there & walk away and never crave it.


----------



## doubletrouble

Smoked it for years and like Dolly, gave it up when I chose to. The THC is not any more addictive than coffee, probably less (in my experience). But if you have an addictive personality, you can be "addicted" to anything. Surfing, dirt biking, alcohol, whatever. There are too many other factors than just the weed.


----------



## Maricha75

Cee Paul said:


> See I am one who will swear up and down that alchohol is NOT addictive and people think I'm crazy, but what I mean by that is that it's NOT addictive to certain people like myself who can have a few drinks here and there & walk away and never crave it.


There is a BIG difference between saying something is "not addictive" and that YOU are "not addicted" to it. YOU are not addicted to alcohol because you can stop at one or two and not want more. An alcoholic cannot do that. Same applies to nicotine, cocaine, heroin, and any number of other substances. But just because you are not addicted to something doesn't mean that there isn't something IN the substance that is addictive.


----------



## doubletrouble

Well they just recently pronounced obesity a disease, so I guess food is addictive too.


----------



## MattMatt

I stopped smoking it the first really bad paranoia attack I had. Suddenly, it wasn't fun any more.


----------



## Talon

As many have stated so far, weed is NOT physically addicting. There is a big difference between being mentally addicted to something and physically addicted.

The medication I am on for bipolar is physically addicting, because if I do not take it I get very sick. 

It is possible for a drug or substance to be BOTH mentally and physically addicting (alcohol, coke, etc) or just one or the other.

Weed generally is very calming/relaxing. Sometimes one may become paranoid, but overall it is a good feeling. Just like perhaps when you go get a massage or to the movies. Occasionally you will have urges to want to do something that makes you feel good, that is NORMAL.

But what isn't normal is when it becomes a habit that is obstructing your life. If you burn all your money going to get a massage daily until your back is blue -- that is not normal. IF you spend all your money going to movies all the time where you can't afford bills, that is not normal. 

There are people who are addicted to caffeine as well, where they are constantly drinking it, and will freak out without it. Addictions to things that aren't even substances can get extreme and they DO happen.


----------



## Cee Paul

I once knew a guy that used to party with us back in the early 90's who could snort lines of cocaine off and on - and then not touch it for a year or so. Even though that is a verrrrry addictive drug it just didn't have the same effect on him, so one month you'd see him wanting to snort as much cocaine as you'd put in front of him and then a few months later wanted nothing to do with it.

So to me it's all about brain chemistry and for a lot of people(myself included)the THC in weed made us crave it more and more, but for others they can take it or leave it just like how I am with alchohol.


----------



## Terri72

Hi, sorry to hear about your situation! My husband smoked a lot of pot, about an ounce or more a month, for him he went into pot psychosis, it is not common. Pot is also one of the leading drugs to trigger a mental illness if there is an underlying condition that has not come to the surface yet. Not saying this is the situation for your husband but had to mention it, one time he was layed off and I wouldn't enable his pot habit, he lost his mind without it, threatened to kill me and a few others, I finally had to call the police, so those graphs and articles about it being non addictive are bs to me. 

Anyhow, I always remember the wording that if you are with someone addicted to drugs/alc etc... that you really are not dealing with that person, you are dealing with a bag of pot or bottle of alcohol if that makes sense, the real person just isn't quite there. I always rely on that when being hurt by these people.

I have been going to counselling and a psychologist for all the crazy things my husband has done (marriage is over and I am actually happy about it now) anyway both of them said, he is an addict, do you want to be married to an addict for the next 20 years? Staying with him starts to make you an enabler which doesn't help him either and the other thing they said was they see so many women in their 60s and 70s come in and say I am finally leaving that alcoholic/drug addict/abusive husband of mine, I am so old now what the hell am I gonna do, tis very sad to see.

If they had only left when they could and hey, maybe leaving could perhaps get the spouse to get their life together.

I hope this is making sense, I am typing this very late in the evening.

Good luck with everything!


----------



## Cee Paul

Terri72 said:


> Hi, sorry to hear about your situation! My husband smoked a lot of pot, about an ounce or more a month, for him he went into pot psychosis, it is not common. Pot is also one of the leading drugs to trigger a mental illness if there is an underlying condition that has not come to the surface yet. Not saying this is the situation for your husband but had to mention it, one time he was layed off and I wouldn't enable his pot habit, he lost his mind without it, threatened to kill me and a few others, I finally had to call the police, so those graphs and articles about it being non addictive are bs to me.
> 
> Anyhow, I always remember the wording that if you are with someone addicted to drugs/alc etc... that you really are not dealing with that person, you are dealing with a bag of pot or bottle of alcohol if that makes sense, the real person just isn't quite there. I always rely on that when being hurt by these people.
> 
> I have been going to counselling and a psychologist for all the crazy things my husband has done (marriage is over and I am actually happy about it now) anyway both of them said, he is an addict, do you want to be married to an addict for the next 20 years? Staying with him starts to make you an enabler which doesn't help him either and the other thing they said was they see so many women in their 60s and 70s come in and say I am finally leaving that alcoholic/drug addict/abusive husband of mine, I am so old now what the hell am I gonna do, tis very sad to see.
> 
> If they had only left when they could and hey, maybe leaving could perhaps get the spouse to get their life together.
> 
> I hope this is making sense, I am typing this very late in the evening.
> 
> Good luck with everything!


Great post! And I too like your husband would get very angry when I did not have any weed and would get so desperate to find it, that I would go into the housing projects late at night or cruise around some strange bar parking lot to see if anyone had any for sale. And in my 10 years of living this life I came across many many people who were also that desperate for WEED, so whenever someone questions it's addiction wether it be physical or mental I think they're full of crap too.


----------



## DobermanLove

I'm sorry to hear about your situation. It sounds to me like your husband is using cocaine, and is attempting to hide it from you. Marijuana is NOT addictive, nor is the marijuana of today "stronger" than marijuana from yester-year, but that's not what this posting is about. He may be using marijuana to help alleviate the aggravation he is suffering post coke-use cocaine is a hell of a drug. This may be why he is telling the counselor your "disorganization" is making him "upset", when in reality I suspect i'ts his cocaine use. His behavior sounds irritable and restless which clearly signals upper use not downer use (marijuana). Anyway You two are married, and in order to get things to work, you two are going to have to talk about this one way or the other. I suggest you go see a therapist/counselor so they can better aid you in dealing with your husbands behavior. I don't want to suggest you leave, because you took the vows for better or worse. Right now your going through the worse, try to fix things before considering leaving. I give you kudos because dealing with a spouse who is using is very difficult.


----------



## Cee Paul

DobermanLove said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your situation. It sounds to me like your husband is using cocaine, and is attempting to hide it from you. *Marijuana is NOT addictive,* nor is the marijuana of today "stronger" than marijuana from yester-year, but that's not what this posting is about. He may be using marijuana to help alleviate the aggravation he is suffering post coke-use cocaine is a hell of a drug. This may be why he is telling the counselor your "disorganization" is making him "upset", when in reality I suspect i'ts his cocaine use. His behavior sounds irritable and restless which clearly signals upper use not downer use (marijuana). Anyway You two are married, and in order to get things to work, you two are going to have to talk about this one way or the other. I suggest you go see a therapist/counselor so they can better aid you in dealing with your husbands behavior. I don't want to suggest you leave, because you took the vows for better or worse. Right now your going through the worse, try to fix things before considering leaving. I give you kudos because dealing with a spouse who is using is very difficult.


Yeah and neither is cigarettes or alcohol either.


----------



## Disenchanted

Weed is not addictive.

I've been addicted to almost everything you can think of, have smoked weed for over 25 years. I can go from smoking it before breakfast, mid morning, at lunch, mid after noon, before dinner and then all night to none at all for weeks, with no discomfort.

Cigarettes, a different story. Same with coffee, booze and a host of other things that are actually addictive.

Weed is not your husband's problem. Your husband is your husband's problem. If his behavior is intolerable to you then you should fix your own situation, _do not ever expect him to change_ or fix your situation for you.

If you are just mad at him for smoking the weed out it isn't going to help him change his mind whatsoever, that is no reason to be mad.

If he is being financially irresponsible then I suggest you focus on that.

Your husband has underlying problems that cause him to "need" something mood altering. This is an issue only he will address when he decides he wants to, if he ever does (he probably never will).

So you should attack the problem at it's root. Which is to say, what is the problem? His behavior? His financial mismanagement? Pinpoint what bothers you about the situation and tackle it head on. Don't be vague and say "oh I want you to stop smoking the weed" because he's always done it and you have no right to change that behavior. 

However if you share finances and his drug use is negatively impacting that arrangement *YOU* need to fix it.

Also, speaking from experience here, hard drug use (cocaine, methamphetamine etc) does real damage to the brain and often leaves people unable to cope with regular day to day life stuff that other people can handle effortlessly. We're talking anger and the inability to handle stressful situations etc.

Your husband is damaged goods, and needs to be considered and handled that way.


----------



## Cee Paul

_"Weed is not addictive.

I've been addicted to almost everything you can think of, have smoked weed for over 25 years. I can go from smoking it before breakfast, mid morning, at lunch, mid after noon, before dinner and then all night to none at all for weeks, with no discomfort.

Cigarettes, a different story. Same with coffee, booze and a host of other things that are actually addictive."_


And my point is that neither alcohol or caffene is addictive............to ME; because I too can drink either of those beverages several times a week and then never crave or touch them for 3 months or a year if I had to. Buuuut whatever is in my brain chemistry had me hooked on weed to the point that I would do just about anything to get it, so to someone like ME(and several others I've come across)it is very *addictive* and best for us to stay as far away from it as possible.


----------



## kezins

E.McKenna said:


> Weed is not addictive. Sounds like he is mentally ill. Maybe adult ADHD. Substance abuse is often due to attempts to deal with emotional issues and mental illness, which of course can make things worse. It also sounds like he is not very responsible and he is making your life much more difficult. I think he needs to continue counseling, but you are well within your rights to say enough is enough. Just my opinion......
> 
> I am so sorry for what you are going through and wish you the best.


Weed is addictive to some people. I know people who feel physically and mentally ill if they go more than half a day without it. THC is certainly not a highly addictive drug. The vast majority of people can smoke a little here and there and never get addicted, but it is an addiction to some. From the sounds of this, he probably is addicted but also has some underlying mental issues too.

I was on a prescription drug for years that was supposedly not addictive at all, but it took me about three years to get off it because of the physical withdrawel symptoms. Everyone's chemistry is different and just about every chemical is addictive to someone.


----------



## Cee Paul

kezins said:


> Weed is addictive to some people. I know people who feel physically and mentally ill if they go more than half a day without it. THC is certainly not a highly addictive drug. The vast majority of people can smoke a little here and there and never get addicted, but it is an addiction to some. From the sounds of this, he probably is addicted but also has some underlying mental issues too.
> 
> I was on a prescription drug for years that was supposedly not addictive at all, but it took me about three years to get off it because of the physical withdrawel symptoms. Everyone's chemistry is different and just about every chemical is addictive to someone.


Amen! And just like I said previously alcohol and cigarettes are not addictive either............to some.


----------



## DobermanLove

Cee Paul said:


> Yeah and neither is cigarettes or alcohol either.


I don't know where you have been obtaining your information concerning addictive substances, maybe the DARE program?:lol:

Cigarettes are addictive, no one is disputing that, as you can see from the OP there was no mention of cigarettes. 

Here is an article from Psychology Today, I think this information could be useful to you...

Again for the record, marijuana is not addictive...
Take it from a medical marijuana user, I have access to top quality marijuana and with the simple use of my telephone can have it delivered to my home almost faster than a pizza. I recently went 2 months without MMJ for the simple fact that I did not want to smoke. Wow, now isn't that strange considering I've smoked on and off since I was 14. Sometimes I go years without smoking, sometimes months. For an addictive substance it sure is easy to be without it! How Strange.


----------



## Cee Paul

DobermanLove said:


> I don't know where you have been obtaining your information concerning addictive substances, maybe the DARE program?:lol:
> 
> Cigarettes are addictive, no one is disputing that, as you can see from the OP there was no mention of cigarettes.
> 
> Here is an article from Psychology Today, I think this information could be useful to you...
> 
> Again for the record, marijuana is not addictive...
> Take it from a medical marijuana user, I have access to top quality marijuana and with the simple use of my telephone can have it delivered to my home almost faster than a pizza. I recently went 2 months without MMJ for the simple fact that I did not want to smoke. Wow, now isn't that strange considering I've smoked on and off since I was 14. Sometimes I go years without smoking, sometimes months. For an addictive substance it sure is easy to be without it! How Strange.


I smoked weed regularly for 10 years and cigarettes for 12 years and finally was able to quit both, so I speak from hardcore experience on both. But I will admit that cigarettes are very addictive and very hard to quit and I've seen people choose DEATH instead of quitting, but then I have also come across those who bum a cigarette off people here and there and then not have another one for 6 months.

So to try and tell me that I wasn't addicted to weed and didn't see many others who were too, is like telling me that I went into the ocean but didn't actually get wet. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Acoa

There are probably better forums to have an "is weed addictive?" debate. The H in this picture is clearly troubled, either a highly addictive person (meaning he can be psychologically addicted to things that are not biologically addictive) or he is using weed use to hide a potentially harder drug habit. 

The OP needs help figuring out which. My advice? She should follow her gut. Right or wrong, I'm sure she has an opinion about what is going on. A drug user will lie to hold on to their habit, you can't believe what they tell you. Only believe what you can observe.


----------



## DobermanLove

Any resolution for the OP?

CeePaul...we can argue this point til we both are blue in the face, you obviously used to enjoy it, and for you enjoyment probably becomes addiction like certain people who think baseball,reading, music dancing is addicting.I guess anything can be addicting right?


----------



## somethingnewmaybe

So much talk about chemical addiction. My x was addicted to the coping. To whatever pot allowed her to feel/not feel. Why does anyone NEED to smoke. Listen to their reason and THAT is the addiction.


----------



## Cee Paul

DobermanLove said:


> Any resolution for the OP?
> 
> CeePaul...we can argue this point til we both are blue in the face, you obviously used to enjoy it, and for you enjoyment probably becomes addiction like certain people who think baseball,reading, music dancing is addicting.I guess anything can be addicting right?


Yep, and it all depends on your brain's chemical makeup. It's along the same line of different fetishes people have, where I may get turned on by a certain female body part(other than the obvious ones)someone else might think I'm weird or strange and have no interest.


----------



## DobermanLove

Cee Paul said:


> Yep, and it all depends on your brain's chemical makeup. It's along the same line of different fetishes people have, where I may get turned on by a certain female body part(other than the obvious ones)someone else might think I'm weird or strange and have no interest.


I guess I didn't make my sarcasm obvious enough..:banghead:


----------



## Cee Paul

DobermanLove said:


> I guess I didn't make my sarcasm obvious enough..:banghead:


Guess not; but again alcohol and weed are addictive to some and to others........they're not. *Case closed*


----------



## Morethanthis82

New here and sorry to say weed 'addiction' is also one of my husband's many problems. I was going to do a post about it and my husband in general, but I read your thread when browsing and wanted to reply to you first. The question whether weed is addictive or not has been done to death and after years of research and lots of personal experience I'm taking the stance that maybe weed is addictive for some people and not for others. For instance, my husband has been smoking for around 14 years now and the few times he has tried to quit he has suffered from anxiety, anger attacks, chronic insomnia, irritability, you name it. I don't understand how he could suffer from physical withdrawal symptoms if weed (or THC) is supposedly not physically addictive. On the other hand, I used to smoke it for a few years, until I realised it wasn't serving me any more and then quit from one day to the next without any ill effects whatsoever. Third example: a friend of my husband's has been smoking it for at least 10 years on a daily basis and can easily go a few days without, without physical symptoms. So, weed definitely CAN be addictive, just not for everyone to the same degree I guess. In any case, I wouldn't automatically assume your husband is back on coke or whatever other hard drug, as some have suggested. The problems (including financial) you describe can definitely be caused by weed abuse alone.

Now as to the solution...I hate to say it, but from bitter experience there are only two: 1) live with it 2) walk away and maybe hope it gives him the kick up the backside he needs. I hate to be so pessimistic, but as anyone living with an addict will tell you, they will not quit for you or anyone else. The only way an addict will quit is out of his own accord. You read stories about people who have had a scary experience or experience a moment of 'enlightenment' and change their life for the better. But there are just as many addicts out there who will never ever recover. If your husband is one of those people and it's getting to the point where he is wrecking your life and finances, the only realistic advice I can give you is to walk away (easier said than done, I know. Like I said, I'm in a not too dissimilar situation and not ready to give up on my marriage either).

Oh one last point about you thinking he may have a mental health issue? That certainly is worth looking into as mental health and substance abuse have a correlative relationship. My husband is also bipolar and I read somewhere as many as 76% of people (or something like that) with bipolar use drugs or alcohol to self-medicate. Also, smoking weed has been proven to increase the chance of developing mental health issues when someone has the predisposition for it. But be warned that even if a diagnosis can be made and he receives treatment for it, it may not solve the addiction problem. That still needs to be addresses by him and him alone...


----------

